# Jager Best 2.0 grips - pros/cons?



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

Any thoughts will be appreciated. 

rbro


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Paul's grips, so the biggest con in my opinion is that they don't come in the box with every riser...


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

tkaap said:


> I'm a big fan of Paul's grips, so the biggest con in my opinion is that they don't come in the box with every riser...


Great post. They do come on the TR7 though, or at least they did.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

I am currently shooting two Jager High Wrist 2.0 Grips at the moment. One is on a Gillo G2 and the other is on a Zenit. I have tried a few other Jager grips and actually prefer the 2.0 by far, which is funny because I used to hate a high wrist grip after shooting longbows. I think that the 2.0 just suites my shooting style very well. Wouldn't change them for anything. BTW Jager has awesome customer service and makes every grip custom. The only very small Con was on my Gillo G2 I did have to do some slight filing to get a perfect fit, but it's expected.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

the only CON I have is they donot have some grips for lefty


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I had an old Best high wrist on my two previous bows, and, after a brief period of getting acquainted, they worked great. They don't make the high for my new riser, so I am using a 2.0 medium grip. At first, it felt awkward, but I think I'm getting comfortable with it. 

I have no problem with the cut-out on the base of the grip on the 2.0, but a friend doesn't like the new design.


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

UtahIdahoHunter said:


> I am currently shooting two Jager High Wrist 2.0 Grips at the moment. One is on a Gillo G2 and the other is on a Zenit. I have tried a few other Jager grips and actually prefer the 2.0 by far, which is funny because I used to hate a high wrist grip after shooting longbows. I think that the 2.0 just suites my shooting style very well. Wouldn't change them for anything. BTW Jager has awesome customer service and makes every grip custom. The only very small Con was on my Gillo G2 I did have to do some slight filing to get a perfect fit, but it's expected.


I'm starting to come around on the high wrist thing. I've seen a lot more of it recently so I thought "what the heck" and built one to try. Needless to say, I'm bringing a bunch of them with me to Vegas this year. I should have a high wrist version for old and new style Hoyts and one for the Innomax. Currently they are in RH only, but I bought a scanner and 3d printer which should arrive some time next month so the Lefties should follow soon after the RH versions in the future.

Paul


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd say that the quality and customer service has been 5 out of 5 for me. I love the two part casting that combines the structural support of hard plastic and the grippy stability of firm rubber-like palm. 

The real question, I'd think, is not so much about the Jager grip, but whether you'll benefit from a high, medium or low wrist grip - and whether the Jager grip will be better for you than a simple build up with epoxy. I bought my first Jager grip because I wanted a well developed hi-wrist grip since I didn't have enough experience to know how to build up a grip myself. It turns out a high wrist grip doesn't work for me (I shoot well with high wrist, but get tendinitis using it - even with a low poundage bow), but I loved the quality, craftsmanship and utility of that grip and finally brought myself to pass it on to someone who needs that style.


----------



## SteveMMM (Feb 19, 2015)

I have recently installed a Jäger high wrist, best 2.0 grip on my SF Forged + riser and love it. A major improvement over the stock grip. My bow now settles firmly into my hand every time and besides, they look great!


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks all. I just ordered me a Best 2.0 medium (coming from compounds back to recurve) for a Fantom riser. It's a nice inexpensive riser, but the grip didn't appeal to me at all. Hopefully, that will be rectified soon.

rbro


----------



## bahboric (Aug 22, 2013)

Does anyone know the angles that the Jäger medium and high grips are?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

bahboric said:


> Does anyone know the angles that the Jäger medium and high grips are?


I bet Paul (Post #7) does.


----------



## luckycharlie (Nov 29, 2010)

I really like the Jaeger 2.0 grip. I have used one on a SF Forged +, and one on a Inno CXT. The only modification that I like to do is lightly file down the sharp edge on the Left hand side of the Grip (when looking at the grip while shooting.) Takes about 15 min of smoothing for me.


----------



## wozie (Jul 21, 2005)

Excellent grip


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

My mama used to say, if you can't say anything nice... ... well since I don't I won't.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

rsarns said:


> My mama used to say, if you can't say anything nice... ... well since I don't I won't.


But you did...you are just implying it rather than making a statement someone can respond to.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Warbow said:


> But you did...you are just implying it rather than making a statement someone can respond to.


Grips are ok. Unfortunately with no other manufacturers of "custom" grips to compete we live with what we have Last one I had did not fit the bow it was made for without major modifications to it. Screw holes off by 1/8" and would not slide up to bottom of shelf. Needed to grind and redrill to make fit. Since I have 2 identical risers I tried that grip on both. Same issue of course. I just gave all of these grips away when I couldn't sell them. So there you have my personal experience with the grips. More to the story but I will leave it at that.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

rsarns said:


> Grips are ok. Unfortunately with no other manufacturers of "custom" grips to compete we live with what we have Last one I had did not fit the bow it was made for without major modifications to it. Screw holes off by 1/8" and would not slide up to bottom of shelf. Needed to grind and redrill to make fit. Since I have 2 identical risers I tried that grip on both. Same issue of course. I just gave all of these grips away when I couldn't sell them. So there you have my personal experience with the grips. More to the story but I will leave it at that.


Thanks. My experience has been great, but I think folks will find a diversity of viewpoints helpful.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the Jager Best 2.0 grips I have. I had to adjust them all to get a snug fit to the riser, and some were too snug. One grip I took from a SF Forged+ riser to put on another needed some extra filing to fit.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm currently using a Jager 2.0 medium that came with my AXT. When I got the riser the grip was already fitted on so out of curiosity I threw the the stock W&W AXT grip back on. I was blown away at how uncomfortable the original grip was compared to the Jager. 

I love that the palm pad is rubberised while the rest of the grip is a smooth finish. I've had no issue with taking the grips on and off my riser.


----------



## jg9020 (Mar 28, 2013)

I used mine on and off on my CXT, the 2.0 medium felt good but the stock one did also :/. But im back to the stock grip because my jager came in a ugly colour.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Good grips and all of mine have fit the intended risers well. My preference is without the rubber palm swell (solid plastic). They are about as close in profile to a Loesch low grip as you can get in a plastic grip.


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

Recently got the medium 2.0 with palm pad for my Forged+. Feels 1000 times better than the stock grip, I will never go back. I'm still experimenting around and might order the high as well. Had a fantastic experience with ordering and receiving the grip from Jäger.


----------

